
Launching Rainbow Payments Technology in Beta - amonte
http://amonnyesigye.blogspot.com/2017/04/launching-rainbow-payments-technology.html
======
Doches
Everything about this, from the blogspot-hosted press release to the
description of the underlying technology, looks sketchy as hell:

> Rainbow payments are served over 'https', this protects users data as its
> streamed over the network and avoid any interference. User pages may use
> 'http' over time , but this does not in any way make the connection insure,
> due to a strong cloud security.

